# Fishook removal



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I have heard about this technique but have never seen it done before. Good stuff to know.

This fall I got hit with a Double Cowgirl across the face and a hook in my cheek, but thank goodness it didn't go past the barb!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Good Information.
Thanks for sharing.

One must always be prepared, and have the right tools.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

waterwolf said:


> One must always be prepared, and have the right tools.


Is a liter of Maker's Mark in the toolbox? :lol:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Is a liter of Maker's Mark in the toolbox?


If that's your poison 

Plus a good wire cutter, needle nose pliers, and first aid kit.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

More of a Jack guy myself.....but I chuckled when I saw the guy pounding Makers Mark before the "rip".


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

This happened to me, but with a hot'n'tot and a small salmon. Trying to get the hook out of his mouth and he decides to go wild; I end up with a hook barb deep in my thumb. Very lucky we had ice along; numbed the area where it went in and was able to slide it out.


----------

